# Breakfast Club for Asthma



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all. I have been recently reading that wheat, eggs, milk, and cheese are not good for people with allergies or allergic disease like asthma.

I would like to try and change my diet to increase my quality of life. However, I am really confused as to what to eat for breakfast? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2011)

Before you make any eliminations, have you done any testing to determine if any of these actually makes a difference in your quality of life?


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah I stop drinking milk for a 2 months and my acne cleared up.  Makes think that maybe I am allergy to something.

Hard to get the doctors to ok a test though. Darn Healthcare.

But in any case a change of diet wouldn't hurt. I can survive without eating all those foods. I just find it hard to think of what else to eat.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, the acne may have cleared up from the elimination of some fat from your diet.

I wasn't thinking of professional testing.  What I was thinking about was, an informal test you could conduct.  

Keep eating all these foods and record any allergic reactions you may experience over a period of a week.  Then eliminate only one of the three foods from your diet and observe any changes.  Any changes could take some time to materialize.  If there are no changes, eliminate another of the three foods and see if there are any changes. Etc., etc.

When you've done all that and have seen changes you may only have to eliminate only one or two of the three.

Of course, there may be no changes at all and you wouldn't have to eliminate anything!


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, I get what your saying. However, What's a good breakfast to eat in the morning? If I eliminate any or all of those things I am still left with the problem of what to eat. Those these really cover a lot of foods. It's hard to find any kind of breakfast food without milk, eggs, or wheat.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2011)

There are other grains you can eat in the form of cereal.  Soy and almond milks can be used instead of dairy.  Consider fresh fruits.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2011)

A Japanese breakfast consists of rice and fish. It's possible to eat just about anything you like (and that likes you) at any time.  Many soups are comforting and easy to digest and would make a nourishing breakfast.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 10, 2011)

Burnt_Toast said:
			
		

> If I eliminate any or all of those things I am still left with the problem of what to eat.



Ya know....I've crossed a of of rivers in my life...Some wide, Some narrow. Some deep, Some shallow. Some Long, Some short. etc.....But I've never crossed a one of them.. until I got to it!!!!

Until you go through some kind of personal elimination process..(Like Andy described) or seek professional help (a better idea)...You are trying to "cross a river" even before you get there....

There are a lot of foods that can be eaten for breakfast other than.. "wheat, eggs, milk, and cheese"

Luck!


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Aug 10, 2011)

No offense but I use bridges to cross my rivers.
Thank for the ideas everyone.


----------

